# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë do donit të bënit në prag të vdekjes?

## KOKASHTA

Pershendetje : Duke u munduar sot me vajti ne mendje kjo pyetje . *Cfare donit te benit nese do te ishit ne prag te vdekjes ?*

Une p.sh do doja te kaloja dhe ato sec, min, ore, dite, jave, muaj NE VENDIN ku kisha hapur syte per here te pare !

----------


## Ermondo

do te tregoja sekretin me te fshehte te jetes time

----------


## Kumanovarja

Askush se desheron vdekjen dhe ne ato momente spunon truri .vdesin gjithcka para se te vdes njeriu..

----------


## bebushja

hic cdo besh ,bej testamentin gati,kujt do i lesh ato dy leka qe ke:PP

----------


## KNFC

Ca do beje njeriu shkrete,do sjelle ne mend gjithe jeten qe ka bere dhe ishallah gjithesekush mendon qe ja ka vlejt.Kaq.






> hic cdo besh ,bej testamentin gati,kujt do i lesh ato dy leka qe ke:PP


Ishallah te prishet mendja bebushja dhe u le nonji gje patrioteve.  :buzeqeshje: 
Megjithate rrezik s'del gje,se ty te kemi te logel dhe do na vesh para.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## donna76

aman do me kishte shpetuar nga frika.. 
brrrrrrrrrrrrr  dua te vdes ne gjume une.
leket po ja le   KNFC-se    me ndiz ndonje qiri reeeee!!!

----------


## ***Gabriella***

Po ti djal, perse te shkon mendja tek vdekja  po ne ket mosh, apo ke deshir te vdesesh i ri, pa ta plagosur zemren ndokush, ha hahaaaa... Ore mos na i qit te dridhmet ne ket pyetje se vet nuk kisha pasur deshir ta di pragun e vdekjes dhe ne te cilin do te me ndollte. 
... Siq thua dhe ti me ne fund mbasi nga vdekja nuk mundemi te ikemi kisha pasur deshir qe per her te fundit te JEM ME FAMILJEN TIME...apo me te dashurin nese e gjej pa vdekur, ha ha haaaa...aaa....
                                                           Qao dhe çdo te mir.

----------


## chi_mai

nqs vjen vertet do doja ti thoja ato gjera qe me kane ngelur peng
dhe sja kam then dot personave perkates
pastaj do beja nje testament, ku cerekun e pasurise do e investoja ne forum (500 leke)
dhe pastaj do ngrija gishtin e mesit te dores te djathte dhe do i thoja mirupafshim botes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## F_LASKU

Cfare pyetje  :pa dhembe:  

Do mundohesha te gjeja sherim dhe do shpresoja qe do te sherohem

----------


## *SaBiNa*

Asgje,pervecse te rri me njerezit qe me shume dua ne jete dhe te perpiqem te pranoj qe ka dhe vdekje..

----------


## Antipatrea

Sikur ta dije njeriu se do vdese e hap varrin vete. Megjithate ato caste do i kaloja duke kujtuar momentet me te bukura te jetes, sime dhe duke shpresuar qe te jetoja edhe icik me shume

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Pershendetje : Duke u munduar sot me vajti ne mendje kjo pyetje . *Cfare donit te benit nese do te ishit ne prag te vdekjes ?*
> 
> Une p.sh do doja te kaloja dhe ato sec, min, ore, dite, jave, muaj NE VENDIN ku kisha hapur syte per here te pare !



Do pergatitesha ti veja dheut i ngopur derman.

----------


## ^ELBASANLLIU^

Do pi nje cigare te fundit  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ard

Me duart qe do me dridhen sigurisht,do te shkruaj nje leter teper shpirterore,per ata qe me duan dhe i dua,dhe sa here ti marre malli,te me lexojne.
(ky eshte vetem nje mendim i ardhur tani duke pare temen sepse nuk e kam menduar ate moment)

----------


## xixe xixellonja

................siq thot nje refran filizofik; *mos le te jetosh deri sa te vdesesh*, keshtu dhe vet kisha jetuar deri ne momentin e vdekjes sepse nuk do ta di se kur do te jet aj moment,... ne jet jetoj me shpres, dhe do te vdes me shpres...



                                   çdo te mir.............

----------


## marcus1

> Cfare pyetje  
> 
> Do mundohesha te gjeja sherim dhe do shpresoja qe do te sherohem


Po mirë e zëmë se ja hodhe herën e parë dhe u shërove, po kur të vijë me të vërtetë ora e vdekjes? (larg qoftë) :ngerdheshje: 

Në lidhje me temën më kujton atë pyetjen: "Çfarë bën gomari në diell?" - "Lëshon hijen e vet" Kështu edhe me mua; çfarë do bëja në prag të vdekjes? - do shtrihesha ne krevat!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ||xXx||

Do perpiqesha te beja cdo gje qe me kishte ngel merak  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

aman se ma hoqen pak me lart  

 ok momentine fundit do desha te isha ne plazh

----------


## WALCHIRIA

_Te isha me personin per te cilin me qan zemra ............................._

----------


## Eraaa

Do shkruaja ne leter testamentin :ngerdheshje:  Po shpetova do e griz otherwise telebigo pasardhesit.lol

----------

